# Cucumber



## Jan Johnson (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi! I love the smell of fresh cucumber! It's really my favorite scent! I’m having trouble finding a really great cucumber fragrance that sticks…just a straight cucumber scent with no other fruits or floral notes. Most of the ones I’ve tried start out wonderful and strong but quickly fade to nothing. The best one that I’ve found so far is WSP’s Cool Cucumber. I’ve got a test batch curing now…hoping it sticks. Does anyone have one that they like better? Thanks, Jan


----------



## Soapsense (Aug 13, 2014)

I also like WSP's Cool Cucumber, I have some that are at about 4 months and still smell good.


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks! I'm really glad to know that it didn't fade for you. I'm going to order the cucumber from Sweet Cakes and give it a try. I'm not unhappy with the cucumber from WSP...but I keep looking for the perfect one! I keep trying to swear off of Sweet Cakes  because I spend too much with them..but their fragrances are just so good I always need just one more thing!


----------



## jblaney (Aug 13, 2014)

I've soaped with sweetcake's cucumber.   From what I recall it does stick, but it's a super fast mover.   I think it almost seized on me so be careful.


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks! good to know. I usually soap with a discount...so I guess I'd better use full water and be ready!


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 23, 2014)

Whoa! Did you say super fast mover? Boy, you weren’t kidding. I used full water and tried to be ready but I would have had to be mixing it in the mold to be ready enough! I used a wire whisk to bring it together, two seconds later it looked like it was trying to rice, stirring it down two more seconds it was seized solid in the pot. Using a big spoon. I sort of glopped it into molds. What a disaster! Wow, Cool Cucumber it is!


----------



## cgawlik (Sep 4, 2014)

I bought wsp's fresh cucumber and I think its pretty dead on..


----------



## Jan Johnson (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi cgawlik…
Thanks for the reply. I’m looking, but I don’t see a “Fresh Cucumber” from wsp. Did you possibly mean “Freshwater Cucumber”?


----------



## Jan Johnson (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay, so two batches later...I just wanted to add. Cool Cucumber from WSP behaves very well and the scent sticks. No A or D. The only problem that I'm having with it is ash in ungelled CP. I didn't have any ash when I HP'd it. Hmmm...


----------



## sassanellat (Oct 16, 2014)

Jan Johnson said:


> Okay, so two batches later...I just wanted to add. Cool Cucumber from WSP behaves very well and the scent sticks. No A or D. The only problem that I'm having with it is ash in ungelled CP. I didn't have any ash when I HP'd it. Hmmm...



Is the scent nice and clean? I am looking for a nice, clean, plain cucumber scent (for blending). I saw that WSP had one, which doesn't seem to be too common (the others have other scents I don't want for blending purposes).


----------



## Jan Johnson (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes...it's a realistic, fresh cucumber scent. It's perfect for blending because it's strong and without any other added notes. So far it's the best that I've found because I love "no A or D" complications. It might be my formula plus the fragrance causing the ash...I don't know. For me that's the only draw back. My HP batch has no ash. I'm unfortunately not a fan of HP. I'm all about smooth! But either way, CP or HP, it smells sooo good! Jan


----------

